# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Кто делает отбеливания зубов на дому?

## Дмитрий Остапов

Посоветуйте честных специалистов которые делают качественное отбеливание зубов на дому.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я бы вам порекомендовал такого рода информацию искать через интернет поисковик яндекса или гугла.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Мой знакомый тоже не так давно искал проверенных специалистов которые качественно делают отбеливание зубов на дому и ему тогда посоветовали обратиться в компанию "Magic White" https://mwhite.by там ему и помогли с отбеливанием зубов. Отбеливание делают по современной системе косметического осветления зубов.

----------

